# looking for old store/market place images



## VTdigger (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good websites or books with lots of images from old stores, in the late 1800's until the 1940's.  
  It's cool to see all of the bottles and other old products in the back ground ( and if it's a local place, you can't help but wonder if you've dug one of those bottles in the picture.)  It's also interesting to see how the Medicines, Sodas Foods etc. were displayed before people bought them, used the products in them, discarded them, and years later us diggers  dig them up.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 5, 2011)

There are a lot of collections available online, through historical societies, universities, a general search ought to get you to some of the websites... I was just looking at some the other night, forget what the website was though...  I love old pictures, they really help you put things in perspective as to people habits in the olden days...


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 You gotz to do some searching in the image departments of the search engines. There's lotsa examples, but no central repository, at least, not that I've yet found.


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 5, 2011)

I wish someone would make a book like take some bottles (or other antique thing) that they've dug and show it side by side with a photo of the bottle on the shelves when it was brand new. 
 I did see a photo in a town history book of  a store in the 30's with what appears to be a James keiller & sons marmalade display in the background, it's  really hard to tell, as the photo was black and white and focusing on the people not the products sold in the store.  I've dug two Keiller Marmalade's  (so far.) from the old town dump, now, naturally it's  safe bet to assume it was sold somewhere in town. Of course, there be no way of ever really  knowing where they were really purchased from or if there in a photo.
 It would have been an interesting photo to print if I could really tell it was the marmalade in this case and display it side by side with the 2 I've dug.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love old pictures with bottles in their pre-entombed state. Here's a picture of a local Bloomfield drugstore run by John P. Scherff... I've dug a med from there! It could be in this picture... []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2011)

*


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 6, 2011)

I also plan to do some  research around town at the museum and libraries where I can locate the final resting place's of the phramacists from Bennington whose bottles I've dug and get a photo of there headstones to display next to the bottles.   That's why I was so thrilled when I randomly came accross the headstones for most of the Norton family. the Norton's where local potters from Bennington http://oldetymecollectiblespottery.com/histories/nortonpottery.html


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool thread....


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree, cool thread.  Here's one I found.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2011)

Another one.  This looks like an interesting page. I will have to read more of it later.  There's a drugstore picture in there from 1900.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2011)

Zachariah Zimmermanâ€™s New Salem Drug store in 1888. It was located beside what is now Ralphâ€™s tavern on West Pittsburgh Street.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2011)

Talk about a dream find!!!!!!!!!  " From

 Across the room is another permanent exhibit, one of      the museum's crown jewels: a real Depression-era drugstore from      Canton, Ill., called Lewis Drugs. "The story is, the pharmacist who      owned the drugstore went bankrupt in the Depression, closed the door,      padlocked it, and walked away. Some 35 years later, someone with an      interest in the history of pharmacy discovered the drugstore [and acquired      it]," Davis says. Pearson met the new owner and persuaded him to      permanently display the store in the SIU-SM museum. "It has all of      the equipment that was in the drugstore," Davis says.   Examine the Lewis drugstore, and enter a time warp.      Behind the marble counter is the soda fountain. Sitting on row after row of      wooden shelves are more than 200 apothecary jars with all of the      nonpoisonous, nonnarcotic herbs and drugs still intact, according to Davis.      Even the store's ornate glass windows and original marquee are there"


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2011)

This IS a cool thread!
 Look at the floor in this pic.. they squirted some water on the floor to keep the dust down.. they still do this over in Romania..


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 8, 2011)

That's interesting.  I like the display cabinets and cash register.  I'm having a hard time finding pics from my hometown, but I know they are there.  If only I knew about bottles when my mom had her antique shop in this building.  We did look under the floorboards when she replaced the floor.  I will add a link in my next post.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This IS a cool thread!
> Look at the floor in this pic.. they squirted some water on the floor to keep the dust down.. they still do this over in Romania..


 It looks like they had a big sky light in the back.  I wonder if it was some sort of cupola on top.  Great way to get free light into the back of the store.  Though looking at it they may have taken the picture from the back of the store looking towards the front.


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2011)

A while back there was a post card for sale [ebay] from JACOB'S Pharmacy where coke was first sold..it was from the 1910 period I think..went pretty high,but it was cool to see the soda fountain area as well as the shelves  around...yep great thread!JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 8, 2011)

Having trouble with my internet connection, so I'll have to post that pic later.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 8, 2011)

"Bissell Drug Store, interior, Auburn, ca. 1890

 Description: Interior of Bissell Drug Store. Bottled items are in shelves along walls, other items in glass cases. Of the three men in the photograph, the one on the right is identified as Edwin Bissell. Bissell Drug Store was located on the Southwest corner of East Main and Division Street, Auburn. It later became the Peckenpaugh & Manson Drug Store, and Manson's Rexall."






 "Yamada's Store, interior, Kent, 1929

 Description: Interior view of Yamada's store located at 1st Avenue and Gowe Street, Kent. People in photograph, left to right: Ted Yamada, Masato Yamada, Noboru Makiyama. Masato Yamada was the store owner. He was born in Hiroshima, Japan. He was married to Suzue Mizupa in Seattle in 1927. They resided in Kent and set-up a general store and a collection point for produce consigned by local Japanese farmers. In 1942, with their three sons, they relocated to Vale in Eastern Oregon." 






 "Porter's Store, interior, Auburn, February, 1898

 Description: Indian Tom and Elisa visit Porter's Store."






 "Harper and Hopper Hardware, interior, Auburn, 1907

 Description: Interior of Harper & Hopper Hardware Store. Harper and Hopper Hardware became Cavanaugh's in 1908."






 "E.E. Titus Harness Shop, interior, Kent, ca. 1902

 Description: Interior of E. E. Titus Harness Shop, located at 230 1st Avenue S." All From these evocative pages.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 8, 2011)

I love this thread.  I see water on the floor of your last pic, Surface, same as Charlie's.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2011)

"Kewaunee Brewery Interior 1918

 Part of the collection that will be shown at the National Brewery Museum in Potosi, Wisconsin. This is one of many older photographs that will be on display along with breweriana collections shown by members of the American Breweriana Association."






 "British Hollow (Wisconsin) Brewery

 Part of the collection that will be shown at the National Brewery Museum in Potosi, Wisconsin. This is one of many older photographs that will be on display along with breweriana collections shown by members of the American Breweriana Association." 






 "West Bend Lithia Interior

 Part of the collection that will be shown at the National Brewery Museum in Potosi, Wisconsin. This is one of many older photographs that will be on display along with breweriana collections shown by members of the American Breweriana Association." From.


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 9, 2011)

I just love these old pictures you never know, but it is quite likely that some of the bottles pictured have been dug up and are now in someones collection, if only bottles could talk what a story they could tell.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's my favorite picture... The M. Rose public house! A bar in Glen Ridge, on Bloomfield avenue. The "Bossert & Rose" blob assuredly came from here. It was run by a woman, scandalously enough. Her name was Mary M. Rose. That might be her ghostly image in the window. Frank Bossert, a beer bottler, is probably one of the guys on the porch. I got this picture from the great-grandson of Frank Bossert! I love the kind of history these old pictures give us!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I love this thread.  I see water on the floor of your last pic, Surface, same as Charlie's.


 
 I think the floor is worn out in those spots,I could be wrong


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice thread,I am looking for old pix for my web site also. I have a page just for old bottle related pix,greeting cards and miscellaneous stuff. I have a few of the ones posted,I can use some of these.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2011)

"Typical 1910s bottling works interior, Whistle Bottling Works, courtesy LOC Prints and Photographs Div, npcc-32084" From.






 "Inside the Barreling House
 ca. 1870 [80?]
 (Poland Past and Present, 1795-1970)" 











 "Guests being served Poland
 Water direct from the Spring
 (Illustrated History of Poland Spring, 1908)"






 "Soaking Tanks
 & Bottle Washing Machines
 (Illustrated History of Poland Spring, 1914)"






 "Bottling Room
 (Illustrated History of Poland Spring, 1914)" The above from Poland Spring.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's a fun one


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

"Marson's Old Curiosity Shop Interior, Stafford,
 Date: 1889 - 1891 (c.)

 Description: In 1890 William Albert Marson opened his 'Old Curiosity Shop' on Albion Place, selling furniture, china and fancy goods.

 Marson also owned a high class family grocer's shop, established in the High House on Greengate Street, and was a lay reader." From.







 "English: Korean man at a food shop in Seoul, Korea smoking long pipe behind food on counter. Photo taken/published between 1890 and 1923. From Frank and Frances Carpenter Collection." From.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 11, 2011)

Great pics, Surf!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, Lauren.







 "This photograph shows a boy and a girl sharing a drink, each with their own straw in the bottle. Easter egg hunt, Whitehouse, Washington D.C., April 17, 1922."






 "This photograph shows Boy Scouts distributing tobacco to victims of the Louisiana floods of 1927."






 "This photograph shows "Drought victim, boy from Kentucky, in school with bottle of milk which he received in a lunch program, provided by the Red Cross, 1931." Photograph by Lewis Hine." From.


----------

